# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Những điều kiện tạo thành đơn vị dịch thuật

## Trans24h

Nhiều đơn vị dịch thuật nhưng đa số người chưa biết doanh nghiệp nào có tư cách pháp nhân. Đầy đủ điều kiện dịch thuật tuân thủ pháp luật của Việt Nam

*Cơ sở pháp luật thành lập công ty dịch thuật.*

Nghị định 23/2015/NĐ – CP của Chính Phủ về cấp bản sao từ sổ gốc, chứng thực bản sao từ bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký và chứng thực hợp đồng, giao dịch

Thông tư 20/2015/TT-BTP quy định hướng dẫn thi hành 1 số điều của Nghị định 23/2015/NĐ-CP

Thủ tục đi vào hoạt động công ty dịch vụ dịch thuật



Để thành lập Công ty về dịch thuật, đầu tiên khách hàng phải chuẩn bị hồ sơ để làm thủ tục “khai sinh pháp lý” cho Công ty dịch thuật. thành lập và đi vào hoạt động Công ty về dịch thuật không yêu cầu về các điều kiện riêng mà chỉ cần đáp ứng các yêu cầu theo quy định về đi vào hoạt động đơn vị nên thành phần văn bản cũng tương tự như như thành lập một công ty bình thường khác.

*Điều kiện về việc thành lập công ty dịch vụ dịch thuật*

Ngành kinh doanh dịch vụ dịch thuật là ngành kinh doanh không có điều kiện vì không nằm trong danh mục ngành nghề kinh doanh có điều kiện theo Luật

----------

